# [emerge] Errores al actualizar

## Theasker

Hola, buenos días:

Estoy teniendo bastentes problemas al actualizar el sistema y ya no se cómo resolverlos. Cada vez que intento actualizar me dice que cambie la USE abi_x86_32 de unos paquetes y lo voy haciendo hsata que luego me dice que de los mismos lo ponga en - y ya no se cómo hacerlo. Todo esto pasa al intentar hacer un 

```
emerge --depclean
```

 y me dice que haga:

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

emerge --info --> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Lv0VjRURWL8rpl1QKeTz/

Gracias anticipadas y un saludo

edición (perdón)

```
# emerge -uvaDNq world

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/pango-1.36.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/pango-1.40.14-r1::gentoo (Change USE: +abi_x86_32)

- gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.18::gentoo (Change USE: -abi_x86_32)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.18::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-3.24.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.30::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.13.4::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "xfce-extra/xfce4-datetime-plugin-0.7.0::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## quilosaq

```
...

x11-libs/pango-1.40.14-r1::gentoo (Change USE: +abi_x86_32)

...
```

Parece claro, pon la use abi_x86_32 en x11-lib/pango. A ver que dice entonces...

----------

## Theasker

Estoy todo el rato cambiando las uses de abi_x86_32, cada vez me dice q las cambie a - luego a +, y así todo el rato

```
# emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.12.14-r4:=[X?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.14.12::gentoo (Change USE: +abi_x86_32)

- x11-libs/pango-1.40.14-r1::gentoo (Change USE: -abi_x86_32)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/pango-1.40.14-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.18::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.32::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.12.2::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.2.98::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

No hay manera de no usar estas uses de abi 32?, el fichero donde las tengo es enorme, igual hay 150 lineas con diversos paquetes con estas uses.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> No hay manera de no usar estas uses de abi 32?
> 
> ...

 

Creo que sí, construyendo tu sistema como no-multilib. La forma mas fácil sería partir de un perfil no-multilib. Puede que algún programa te deje de funcionar. En la práctica, si pasas a no-multilib, no es un cambio reversible.

Otra opción es ir desactivando las uses abi_x86_32 conforme te vayan apareciendo. En este caso:

```
x11-libs/pango-1.40.14-r1::gentoo (Change USE: -abi_x86_32)

gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.18::gentoo (Change USE: -abi_x86_32)
```

Si quieres seguir con tu sistema multilib pon:

```
x11-libs/cairo-1.14.12::gentoo (Change USE: +abi_x86_32)
```

Y sigue intentándolo.

----------

## FyruX

No creo tener la solucion pero nos ayudaria que  mostraras las saliadas de eselect profile list y cat /var/lib/portage/world

y vamos buscando.. no desesperes algun use fuera de lugar ....

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Theasker wrote:*   ...
> 
> No hay manera de no usar estas uses de abi 32?
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

Lo más simple es crear un USE para cada paquete y asi te evitas dolores de cabeza

```
 

sudo nano -w /etc/portage/package.use/pango
```

alli agregas la linea

```

>=x11-libs/pango-1.40.14-r1 -abi_x86_32
```

Luego creas los demás siguiendo la misma linea activando y desactivando en cada paquete y listo. Espero te sirva de ayuda

----------

